# Hangimiz düşmedik: grammar qustion!



## thelastchoice

Hangimiz düşmedik kara sevdaya
Hangimiz sevmedik çılgınlar gibi
Hangimiz bir kuytu köşe başında
Bir vefasız için yol gözlemedik mi
I was reading above Turkish songand I need some clarifiaction on "Hangimiz düşmedik" as I was expecting "Hangimiz düşmedi".
Can anyone help in this regard.?
Teşekkürler
Sorry for typo in title


----------



## Rallino

You're correct. It is grammatically wrong, but an established construction nonetheless. It implies that "we all fell".


----------



## thelastchoice

Thanks a lot for your prompt reply.
Is it used only in poetry or it is a well-established style in prose too.!?
Does such grammatical construction has a specific name or terminology?


----------



## Rallino

Indeed, it has a poetic effect.  



> Does such grammatical construction has a specific name or terminology?


... *un*grammatical* ...

Yes, this phenomenon is called _galat-ı meşhur_.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

For the sake of exercising, I will try a tentative interpretation of the poem so far...

Hangimiz düşmedik kara sevdaya
Hangimiz sevmedik çılgınlar gibi
Hangimiz bir kuytu köşe başında
Bir vefasız için yol gözlemedik mi

Which one of us did not fall into beloving
Which of us loved not madly
Whoever of us there in a forlorn corner
Have not we kept our eyes on the road for an unfaithful one.


----------



## Muttaki

I would argue that it's not grammatically wrong, not at all. Any Turk would make such a sentence and when you hear it you don't even feel like there might be something wrong with it. 

There is a difference sense, though, comparing to the sentence 'hangimiz düşmedi'. You can ask 'hangimiz düşmedi' as a normal question, but when you say 'hangimiz düşmedik' it much more implies the answer already, which is 'of course we all fell in love' in this case. So, you don't really demand the answer to 'which one of us'.

By the way the last sentence must be 'Bir vefasız için yol gözlemedik', without 'mi'.


----------



## Rallino

It sounds even weirder with the 2nd person though.

"hanginiz yapmadınız" scratches my ears as a native. So, I would argue that it's grammatically incorrect.


----------



## Muttaki

If you try to think of it as a question, it might sound weird (although I think it is even possible as a question in some situations). But as I said above "hangimiz sevmedik" is not a real question, trying to understand "hey, which one of us didn't love before?". No.

Perhaps it can be said to have a little bit of sarcasm. So, what about "hanging yapmadınız ki..."? Does that sound weird?


----------



## Rallino

All right you win  That sounds fine indeed


----------

